# MariaDB / GSSAPI / SSL



## Janusz (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi All. I'm running Portmaster and it's failing on MariaDB server and client. 


```
# portmaster -badwv

===>>> All >> mariadb101-server-10.1.14 >> databases/mariadb101-client (2/3)

===>  Cleaning for mariadb101-client-10.1.17
===>  mariadb101-client-10.1.17 BASE_GSSAPI is not compatible with OpenSSL
from ports. Use other GSSAPI options or OpenSSL from base system.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mariadb101-client

===>>> make build failed for databases/mariadb101-client
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for databases/mariadb101-client failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for databases/mariadb101-server failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

I'm keen on retaining my OpenSSL environment in its current state. Any ideas how to resolve that? Tried to look through the Makefile to use other GSSAPI options, tired to modify make.conf as well and so far no success. 

Best regards,
Janusz


----------



## marino (Oct 7, 2016)

The message is accurate.
Your options are:

select GSSAPI_HEIMDAL instead of GSSAPI_BASE
select GSSAPI_MIT instead of GSSAPI_BASE
select GSSAPI_NONE instead of GSSAPI_BASE

set DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl in make.conf
With the last one, rebuilding all your packages would be advisable.


----------



## marino (Oct 7, 2016)

note, you neglected to mention which release you have.  FreeBSD 9 has further restrictions...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2016)

marino@ said:


> set DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl in make.conf


This is actually the one that causes the "error" in the first place. If you set SSL to OpenSSL from ports or LibreSSL you need to change the GSSAPI choice. If you don't need GSSAPI set it to GSSAPI_NONE.


----------



## Remington (Oct 7, 2016)

I've run into this problems as well so I added UNSET and SET for GSSAPI.
This is what I have in my /etc/make.conf:


```
# Default options
DEFAULT_VERSIONS        += python=3.4 python3=3.4 ssl=libressl
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER         = 8

# General options
WITHOUT_X11              = YES
WITHOUT_CUPS             = YES
WITHOUT_FONTCONFIG       = YES
WITHOUT_MODULES          = sound
OPTIONS_UNSET            = CUPS DOCS LPR X11 GSSAPI_BASE
OPTIONS_SET              = GSSAPI_NONE
NO_SENDMAIL              = true
```


----------



## Janusz (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks all. Managed to get this done - OpenSSL from ports, defined in make.conf and chose GSSAPI_NONE. BTW my OS ver is 10.3R.


----------

